
Scientists are working on space-based solar panels - ogezi
http://www.businessinsider.com/space-based-solar-panels-beam-unlimited-energy-to-earth-2015-9
======
strictnein
The best part of the entire article:

> "The image above isn't to scale."

It saddens me they had to write that.

